# Well it finally happened



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Last night I reached an orgasm with my husband for the first time. At first it started out with us just having sex and having a good time and then in the middle of it when I started my usual grinding on him he said that before he stopped and got his, that I was gonna get an orgasm. 

In my head I sort of thought "here we go again" but his tone sounded a little different this time and he started the usual trying to get me off so I figured why not try again. Well after what felt like half an hour it finally happened. It wasn't a G-spot orgasm. I'm convinced I don't have one and that "full bladder feeling" I get is just my bladder being grazed or something because I tried to "let go" and....nothing. So while I was on top I just stopped moving (because I'm retarded and can't touch myself and concentrate with all that moving going on) and did it myself while he slowly moved himself. 

He told me to concentrate which I had to. Is that normal? I feel like one shouldn't have to concentrate just to have an orgasm during sex. I figured it was something that just happens. If that's how it has to be then forget that. It sort of took away from the moment while he was waiting for me to first find that spot and them make sure I don't lose it and keep going. It was frustrating but we were both patient. 

Afterward, we both were pretty pleased and worn out. Weird to say, as much as we have sex (well not much recently) it doesn't last too long and we're both ok with that. He asked me if I felt better and I did. But no more better than I did when I didn't orgasm either. Sex is still enjoyable for me just the same either way. But at least now I can say that I have done it and he can't say it's not possible. Now I suppose I just have to brush up on my skills.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

:smthumbup:

Came across this site that you and your H may be interested in looking at together: Give Her An Orgasm - GiveHerAnOrgasm.com

Best wishes for continued success.


----------



## marriageinprogress (Jul 7, 2011)

SepticChange said:


> He told me to concentrate which I had to. Is that normal? I feel like one shouldn't have to concentrate just to have an orgasm during sex. I figured it was something that just happens. If that's how it has to be then forget that. It sort of took away from the moment while he was waiting for me to first find that spot and them make sure I don't lose it and keep going. It was frustrating but we were both patient.


Congrats!

I think for women to have an orgasm they have to be focused mentally on the pleasure they are feeling. It's normal for me to have to concentrate and the orgasm is well worth it. If my mind wonders off having sex it is very difficult for me to reach an orgasm. It probably took a lot of effort because it was the first time, it will get easier and easier to reach it and probably feel even better the next time around.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have to concentrate. It's not spontaneous usually.

Congrats! I hope you have many more!


----------



## loveiswhereiamnot (Jul 8, 2011)

you do have to concentrate a little most of the time. Usually once I get honed in on it, the concentration takes over, there's no effort required to do it.

but I think it gets easier in time because you start to know and trust what to do that will get you there. It is worth it, though. Most guys, seriously, like nothing more than watching a girl lose her mind because of them and their skill/equipment. So give him that gift.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I usually have to concentrate, but the orgasm is more than worth it. And, usually, once I get the first one the second and third take very little effort. I don't orgasm every time and sometimes I still need oral if I'm going to get one at all, but I would say 1/4 of the time I reach climax vaginally.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you guys. Well I'll take your word for it if it gets easier and better. I feel like I finally reached a great milestone in my life LOL. Hubs is pretty pleased as well. All throughout today he kept making quick jokes about how he rocked my socks out last night, haha. Ahhh..


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Enchantment said:


> :smthumbup:
> 
> Came across this site that you and your H may be interested in looking at together: Give Her An Orgasm - GiveHerAnOrgasm.com
> 
> Best wishes for continued success.


Oooh, thanks for the link. I'll check it out.


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats but I have to agree with your comment - sex is enjoyable for me w/out the orgasm. If I have to concentrate, etc. it's just no fun. I enjoy sex with my hubby and get excited - just can't orgasm. But that's okay. We usually get out my "toy" and with that and him together, I usually have a mind blowing one. So, I am perfectly content with that.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

That's great to hear, mommy2. One day I'll say screw it and bring out the toy even if he doesn't want to. Sex is sex, y'know? If it's with the right person and right time, it'll be great from beginning to end no matter what.


----------

